# Central bearded dragon morphs



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 27, 2009)

just wondering what morphs of central bearded dragons people have, I have seen some nice looking ones in the past. please post pics. I keep orange hatchling central beardies and have a yellow hatchling central beardie coming soon.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 27, 2009)

i cant tell you, too secretive.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 27, 2009)

those i can show you are bellow.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow hot looking beardies, I would love to breed some different ones similar to them


----------



## Dave (Jan 27, 2009)

(arm shedding and bought him with his stumpy leg for haters :lol

The pair should have eggs... Can't believe you were going to sell those two beardies Kirby.. Look at them now :shock:


----------



## Jewly (Jan 27, 2009)

This is Ollie...not sure if it's a male or female but I kinda suspect female.


----------



## hallie (Jan 27, 2009)

The albino one is awsome Kirby!

How many crickets are you feeding him though?
Its like all "you can eat", theres hundreds of them...lol


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow there are some nice coloured beardies!! Wish you could get colours like that over here, only i see is like yellows, and some pink beardies here! I know in the states they have nice looking animals!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

Love the red one Kirby!!!


----------



## Dave (Jan 27, 2009)

He was going to sell the 'albino' one and that yellow female. Would of been a steal...

Rick Walker X URS babies.. Bred by ad/helikaon (they are seperated)





They are much better looking now  hopefully will be stunners like there mum..


----------



## Kirby (Jan 27, 2009)

Erm. Albino? i wish!!

reduced darkness? he glows most of the time, excellent little guy. he is an awsome colouring tho. not nearly an actual hypo   

dougie210, these are Australian dragons.


----------



## jibba (Jan 27, 2009)

Kirby, does holding them over the crix help with morphing?

My hatchling is a yellow phase, showing some nice colour already. Can't wait till he is juvenile.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 27, 2009)

jibba said:


> Kirby, does holding them over the crix help with morphing?
> 
> My hatchling is a yellow phase, showing some nice colour already. Can't wait till he is juvenile.



'Morphs' is simply another name for 'colour phase' .. they arent pokemon or digimon. 

they get all excited when hunting, basking at high temps or in a warm bath. these are often the best times to photograph.


----------



## Marto167 (Jan 27, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## dragonking (Jan 28, 2009)

here are mine hope u like


----------



## sholmes (Jan 28, 2009)

here's mine


----------



## jimbomma (Jan 28, 2009)

there are some fantastic looking bearded dragons there. Hope to have some like that soon.
here's what i have at the moment


----------



## jimbomma (Jan 28, 2009)

wow sholmes they're amazing


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 28, 2009)

awsome beardies everyone, apart from knob tailed geckos and thick tailed geckos, central bearded dragons are my favourite lizard


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are my EASTERN BEARDED DRAGON Adults they are skinny because the photo was taken just after brumation (spelling)


----------



## Rossagon (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are a few of the projects I've been working on. A few whites, yellows, and reds, and combinations of all three!  I'll try and get some photos of the more interesting hatchies in the next few days.

Cheers Rosco.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Time for new pics but anyway here's a few of my male & female beardies, Gollum male,Buddha female, Zilla male,Gizmo female & Gollum again


----------



## Miss B (Jan 28, 2009)

Marto167 said:


> heres mine



Nice dragon!

I haven't taken any new pics of my dragons in ages, so here are some old photos. Probably been posted before, sorry.

Cleo:






Doesn't have a name (cream female):





Mojo:





Pyro:





Phoenix:





Plus a few others that I don't have any pics of at the moment.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 28, 2009)

One of mine,
Photos without flash....the only lighting was a sky light above.
He does usually go a more vibrant red/orange when he's feeding.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice collection Rossagon
Chrisreptile he's lovely, lucky you


----------



## Kirby (Jan 29, 2009)

Chrisreptile. try a realy warm basking spot, im sure that dragon would explode with colour. love the sidebars.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 30, 2009)

Kyro said:


> Nice collection Rossagon
> Chrisreptile he's lovely, lucky you





Kirby said:


> Chrisreptile. try a realy warm basking spot, im sure that dragon would explode with colour. love the sidebars.



Thanks guys,
He tends to go darker under a hot light and even the sun


----------



## jibba (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't wait until my baby Central Beardie AKA "Shingles" is an adult and exploding with colour, so I can to post some pics..


----------



## AussieOulaw (Aug 15, 2009)

anyone now of bearded dragon morph dealers in south australia?


----------



## DragonOwner (Aug 15, 2009)

My beardie Safira


----------

